# Lost a 2x2 at iowa open.



## guinepigs rock (Apr 17, 2011)

I lost a eastsheen 2x2 at iowa open I really want it back. On the green or yellow there is a hair under the sticker. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANHjBS6TotI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 17, 2011)

get a ghost hand


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 17, 2011)

get a lanlan, $4 on lightake


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 17, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> get a ghost hand


i have lan lan I really want my eastsheen back


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 17, 2011)

Whats so special about it?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 17, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> Whats so special about it?


 i liked it i want it back.


----------



## Logan (Apr 17, 2011)

Did this really deserve its own thread, too? (You already have many threads on this very competition..)


----------



## E3cubestore (Apr 17, 2011)

You can get a LanLan with your Lunhui pre-order.

Eastsheens stink anyway, you will not regret getting LanLan 2x2x2, wherever and whenever you get it and no matter how much you pay for it. They are amazing.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 17, 2011)

E3cubestore said:


> You can get a LanLan with your Lunhui pre-order.
> 
> Eastsheens stink anyway, you will not regret getting LanLan 2x2x2, wherever and whenever you get it and no matter how much you pay for it. They are amazing.


i have a lan lan 2x2


----------



## joey (Apr 17, 2011)

Can people stop telling her to buy different cubes, she is looking for her eastsheen. If you have info, then post, if not, don't post.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 17, 2011)

joey said:


> Can people stop telling her to buy different cubes, she is looking for her eastsheen. If you have info, then post, if not, don't post.


Thank you.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 17, 2011)

joey said:


> Can people stop telling her to buy different cubes, she is looking for her eastsheen. If you have info, then post, if not, don't post.


 
you didnt have info


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 17, 2011)

don't mind but could you tell us more about what exactly happened?how did it get lost? Maybe someone can help you find it

Take my word,LIFE has to MOVE ON,try to forget about it if possible.

But still,I'm really wishing you get it back,afterall.....every cuber loves his/her cubes.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 17, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Can people stop telling her to buy different cubes, she is looking for her eastsheen. If you have info, then post, if not, don't post.
> ...


Why did you point that out? Neither did yours.

@guine*a*pigsrock, you probably should have posted this in the Iowa Open thread. Even so, it's not likely you'll get it back unless whoever took it checks SS, assuming it was taken by acccident.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 17, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> don't mind but could you tell us more about what exactly happened?how did it get lost? Maybe someone can help you find it
> 
> Take my word,LIFE has to MOVE ON,try to forget about it if possible.
> 
> But still,I'm really wishing you get it back,afterall.....every cuber loves his/her cubes.


Its an eastsheen with cubesmith regular stickers and it is black there is a hair under the green sticker and thats about it I just want it back.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 17, 2011)

Didn't find it during clean up.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 17, 2011)

i know who has it.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 17, 2011)

They wont give it back this stinks.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 17, 2011)

Animationnnnn has it everyone please pm him and tell him to give it back.


----------



## Logan (Apr 17, 2011)

Were ALL three of those posts necessary? Really. 
Also, It's an eastsheen 2x2, not worth much... And I'm sure he doesn't appreciate you putting his name here (especially if this turns out to be a misunderstanding). This is something you should settle privately.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 17, 2011)

Logan said:


> Were ALL three of those posts necessary? Really.
> Also, It's an eastsheen 2x2, not worth much... And I'm sure he doesn't appreciate you putting his name here (especially if this turns out to be a misunderstanding). This is something you should settle privately.


 im trying to


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 17, 2011)

inb4 /thread


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 17, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> im trying to


 
>send pm.
>wait for a minute and still no response.
>he obviously stole it.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 17, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> >send pm.
> >wait for a minute and still no response.
> >he obviously stole it.


 I dont think he even went today.


----------



## Logan (Apr 17, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> I dont think he even went today.


 
wat?


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 17, 2011)

you're never going to get it back. all people in this world are cruel (including you and myself). Someone took your cube and most likely already sold it on ebay.


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 17, 2011)

related


----------



## JackJ (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 17, 2011)

Somehow it ended up in my bag. I can send it to you.


----------



## Logan (Apr 17, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> Animationnnnn has it everyone please pm him and tell him to give it back.


 


RyanO said:


> Somehow it ended up in my bag. I can send it to you.


 
And THIS is why we don't accuse people without proper proof.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 17, 2011)

RyanO said:


> Somehow it ended up in my bag. I can send it to you.


 
EVERYBODY PM RYAN AND TELL HIM TO GIVE IT BACK!


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 17, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> EVERYBODY PM RYAN AND TELL HIM TO GIVE IT BACK!


 
For some reason, I think this is just a joke


----------



## Vinny (Apr 17, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> EVERYBODY PM RYAN AND TELL HIM TO GIVE IT BACK!


 
I lol'd


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 17, 2011)

OMG RYANO YOU DIDUNT IM SO MAD.

but hey guinepigsrock - your cube is in good hands.


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 17, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> your cube is in good hands.


 
Allstate Cube Insurance


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 19, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> OMG RYANO YOU DIDUNT IM SO MAD.
> 
> but hey guinepigsrock - your cube is in good hands.


I know I trust ryan


----------

